# Omega native hybrid wip



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

One thing I hate is a short bow to shoot but I love the Hunting positions they facilitate 

Hence my attraction to the CH’s from Border 

Well this past year while at Denton Hill shooting with my friend Kegan McCabe of Omega bows I was rather intrigued how this tall Long drawing excellent archery was shooting this 56 inch Hybrid so well 




If you've never seen Kegan shoot ...he’s good .....real good.......like competitive Good 

He’s also a deer killer and a great bow designer 

I wasn’t the only one that paid attention 

In this Denton Video Rod Jenkins amd Joel Turner are filmed playing with one of the Natives 









Needless to say I’m not a Longbow guy ..... I like my super recurves ......but I couldn’t help but be fascinated and drawn to this new design from this bright young bowyer 

I shoot deer on the ground from my knees and other weird positions in trees so I love a short bow that feels long 

So I ordered one .....so did Rod  

Mine will be a special order with a Phenolic riser with a hickory lam in it to tie the limbs in 

I like dark bows 

He is modeling the handle off my CH and I sent him a Kwikee Quiver base so I can mount one of my Leather Kwikees on it

Now I do a lot of writing on knives and we do a lot of WIP so I thought it would be nice to do one on this amazing young Bowyer’s build on this one 

Thank you Kegan and I’m pissed but I don’t blame ya for doing Rods bow first  

So here we go 

Template and chunk of Phenolic 



Cut out and ready to start glue up 



Lams ground ready for glue up 




Starting glue up 




On the form headed to hot box


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Ohh, following this one! Native has been on my list for a while now 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thx Stub 

It’s been a long year buddy ....I didn’t hunt this year even and have not shot since Denton Hill  

Just hammered with work kids and dogs but I’m hoping to start shooting again and this bow with something coming from Scotland should motivate me plenty


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cap going on 



Wrapped up


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cap is setup and sides cleaned up 



Riser shaping started 



Profile cut and ground


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

It's looking great so far Joe! 

Love the well radiused shelf.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Seeing this wip is awesome! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Those curves on the limbs and on that form look wicked. What bow weight did you order?

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks great so far! One of his bows is on my short list.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> It's looking great so far Joe!
> 
> Love the well radiused shelf.


Jinks imagine me shooting a Longbow 

It’s almost curvy enough to be a Recurve  

I’ve always wanted one of Kegan’s bows for the collection amd I’ve always liked shrews and Big Jim’s little bows so when I saw Kegan’s new design it was the right time 

Kegan’s pricing make these a steal and this mans work is only going to be in more demand


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stub said:


> Seeing this wip is awesome! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Those curves on the limbs and on that form look wicked. What bow weight did you order?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Stub 

I know crazy curvy  

I ordered the same weight I’m shooting on my current CH which is 48 pounds 

A few pounds either way doesn’t matter 

Last few years since I started shooting the SR’s I’ve dropped weight considerable and I like it  

So for this bow I stayed in that 48 to 50 pounds I’m currently shooting 

I love WIP 

like I mentioned in the knife world we do them all the time and they are very popular garnering tens of thousands of hits 

They are great for craftsman and show the art 

Anythng incan do for Kegan is not enough ..... he is someone I am very proud to call friend and like you know his hybrids shoot with the best of the big dollar hybrids out there at half the cost 

I’m stoked he copied my favorite recurves handle


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

fieldnfeathers said:


> Looks great so far! One of his bows is on my short list.


Get on it soon I had to weight longer than I wanted


----------



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)

Joe that looks like a deer killing machine to me. Nice and small. Probably just enough weight in the riser.
That might call for a shooting video.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Smokedinpa said:


> Joe that looks like a deer killing machine to me. Nice and small. Probably just enough weight in the riser.
> That might call for a shooting video.



100% as soon as I get it


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

Mr. Paranee, in watching your video above, when you release your shot. There is an obvious torque or twitch to the right, is this a product of the super recurve?
In some of the shots, the upper limb looks to be almost twisting. Am I seeing things because of the video angle?
I have never shot a super recurve so what I am seeing may just be a figment of my imagination but even the sound of your release is on the harsh side.
Looked like a fun time though.

GRIM


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Kegan makes a hell of a bow, when im back in the longbow market he will be my first choice as I know his bows perform amazing and the CS is great.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

GRIMWALD said:


> Mr. Paranee, in watching your video above, when you release your shot. There is an obvious torque or twitch to the right, is this a product of the super recurve?
> In some of the shots, the upper limb looks to be almost twisting. Am I seeing things because of the video angle?
> I have never shot a super recurve so what I am seeing may just be a figment of my imagination but even the sound of your release is on the harsh side.
> Looked like a fun time though.
> ...


Hi Grim 

Call me joe plz  

All my own personal form errors ....in other words it’s the Indian not the arrow 

The limb tips are very hard to twist even on purpose


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> Kegan makes a hell of a bow, when im back in the longbow market he will be my first choice as I know his bows perform amazing and the CS is great.


Hi Saw 

He is a great designer and over the years I’ve really watched him progress in his craft 

when it comes to customer service he always answers the phone  

This bow should be tough as nails being micarta and hickory


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Hi Grim
> 
> Call me joe plz
> 
> ...


I have had my eye on a border bow for a while now but an AT member approached me to trade my longbow for his 160# Mongolian horse bow. After watching your video, trader's remorse is rearing it's ugly head.

GRIM


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

JParanee said:


> Hi Saw
> 
> He is a great designer and over the years I’ve really watched him progress in his craft
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the review. Loved my original omega.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

GRIMWALD said:


> I have had my eye on a border bow for a while now but an AT member approached me to trade my longbow for his 160# Mongolian horse bow. After watching your video, trader's remorse is rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> GRIM


They are great bows I understand 

It’s never to late


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

More shaping 

You can start seeing the grain in the micarta coming out


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> Can't wait for the review. Loved my original omega.


He’s making good headway so it should be soon


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

GRIMWALD said:


> I have had my eye on a border bow for a while now but an AT member approached me to trade my longbow for his 160# Mongolian horse bow. After watching your video, trader's remorse is rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> GRIM


Grim 

I’m going to have a very special Border video coming out soon hopefully so stay tuned


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

On the edge of my seat…it’s getting closer to begging a string. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Grim
> 
> I’m going to have a very special Border video coming out soon hopefully so stay tuned


LOL!!!
I will look forward to it but that's just mean.
LOL!!!!

GRIM


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

GRIMWALD said:


> LOL!!!
> I will look forward to it but that's just mean.
> LOL!!!!
> 
> GRIM



All in fun


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rickstix said:


> On the edge of my seat…it’s getting closer to begging a string. Enjoy, Rick.


As usual buddy your not wrong  

Shaping nocks 



Tillered in at 50#’s @ 28


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I see some thunderbird epoxy there


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Stringed profile looks awesome, along with the micarta grains! Keep them coming 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stub said:


> Stringed profile looks awesome, along with the micarta grains! Keep them coming
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


I’m really stoked ..... it’s a wicked little bow 

He is killing it on the grip 

Grip is everything to me and he copied the one I asked him to perfectly 

I can’t wait to see the finished project


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

JParanee said:


> I think I see some thunderbird epoxy there


Oh nice. Was this a special order or does he do epoxy finishes now? Never seen thunderbird epoxy first-hand, but read a lot of good reviews of the finish.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stub said:


> Oh nice. Was this a special order or does he do epoxy finishes now? Never seen thunderbird epoxy first-hand, but read a lot of good reviews of the finish.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


I believe he has just started using it 

He really has upped the game and not only does he give the most bang for the buck out there in performance in a hybrid .....I think people are going to be surprised at how his finished are coming out 

Class act all the way


----------



## Modad2010 (Jan 9, 2018)

JP, I started watching this thread and looking at the progress and getting excited about the Omega Original I have on order. I got the email from Kegan this morning that my bow shipped out yesterday. I'm wound up like an 8-day clock and will probably have as much trouble sleeping as a kid on Chrismas Eve. I don't think mine is gonna be quite as sexy as yours, but it's my 1st longbow and my first time with trad gear in over 20 years. I'm gonna keep my eyes on this thread because I can't wait to see what your bow is gonna look like when it's done.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Modad2010 said:


> JP, I started watching this thread and looking at the progress and getting excited about the Omega Original I have on order. I got the email from Kegan this morning that my bow shipped out yesterday. I'm wound up like an 8-day clock and will probably have as much trouble sleeping as a kid on Chrismas Eve. I don't think mine is gonna be quite as sexy as yours, but it's my 1st longbow and my first time with trad gear in over 20 years. I'm gonna keep my eyes on this thread because I can't wait to see what your bow is gonna look like when it's done.


I’m sure your bow will be every bit as sweet as this one and big congrats 

Now you can see the same process that yours went through 

Try and get some sleep


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

That is an awesome bow, can't wait for the video. Enjoy it Joe.
Marko


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

balkanboy said:


> That is an awesome bow, can't wait for the video. Enjoy it Joe.
> Marko


Hi Marko 

Thx for posting


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, nice stuff here, fun to watch the progress, Tnx Joe, can't wait for the finished product shooting vid, That bow looks amazing, as does the one Kegan's shooting in pic, Anyone who has dealt with Kegan,( i have) know's he is a top notch person, and a great bowyer. Looking forward to Joe's review


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

JParanee said:


> I’m really stoked ..... it’s a wicked little bow
> 
> He is killing it on the grip
> 
> ...


To be honest, my flat grip is already pretty similar to your CH grip. Wasn't too hard to get it close!

Stub, I've switched completely to Tbird after getting my new compressor. Love this stuff, very easy to use and makes for a fantastic finish.

I appreciate the kind words, everyone. Really means a lot.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Shaping done starting to sand 






About to drill and glue in inserts for quiver


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

JP
Good choice in hunting bow..
Better choice in bowyer..
Kegan gets my money..
The grip looks like the one he put on mine..
Hope you love it. 
Its going to be a lot different then what your use too but give it time...
Will be waiting on your review..
Peace out buddy...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Modad2010 said:


> JP, I started watching this thread and looking at the progress and getting excited about the Omega Original I have on order. I got the email from Kegan this morning that my bow shipped out yesterday. I'm wound up like an 8-day clock and will probably have as much trouble sleeping as a kid on Chrismas Eve. I don't think mine is gonna be quite as sexy as yours, but it's my 1st longbow and my first time with trad gear in over 20 years. I'm gonna keep my eyes on this thread because I can't wait to see what your bow is gonna look like when it's done.


The original is a great bow. Power and points great. Should love it


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

fatzboys said:


> JP
> Good choice in hunting bow..
> Better choice in bowyer..
> Kegan gets my money..
> ...


Thx my friend 

Good to hear from you


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> Looking good


I’m super pleased in how it is coming out


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I pulled some pictures online of the Cover Hunter's grip and I have to admit that's pretty amazing. Basically a spitting image what Kegan was able to pull off on your build.

Sending you a email Kegan [emoji14]

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stub said:


> I pulled some pictures online of the Cover Hunter's grip and I have to admit that's pretty amazing. Basically a spitting image what Kegan was able to pull off on your build.
> 
> Sending you a email Kegan [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Kegan has said that it’s very similar to his grip so he had no issues


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

You guys bite, I just spotted a 2 year old Omega on Craigslist. 
After I get done plowing snow tomorrow, I may have to go for a ride to check it out.

GRIM


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Gotta agree with ya Joe, that grip/shelf looks killer!!!!!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

GRIMWALD said:


> You guys bite, I just spotted a 2 year old Omega on Craigslist.
> After I get done plowing snow tomorrow, I may have to go for a ride to check it out.
> 
> GRIM


Keep us posted


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yohon said:


> Gotta agree with ya Joe, that grip/shelf looks killer!!!!!


John you will find out yourself this summer buddy  

Hope all is well


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Inserts mounted ready to begin final sanding


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks badazz!!!
Kegans going to be a busy man...
Thanks for all progress pics.
I think i want one now...lol


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

fatzboys said:


> That looks badazz!!!
> Kegans going to be a busy man...
> Thanks for all progress pics.
> I think i want one now...lol


×2

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

fatzboys said:


> That looks badazz!!!
> Kegans going to be a busy man...
> Thanks for all progress pics.
> I think i want one now...lol


X3 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Not going to lie that bow makes me want to spend money lol. Kegans killing it in the looks department on this one.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

What can I say but I agree  

Anxious to see final sand before finish


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Enjoying this step by step picture process. This bow is going to be awesome!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Final sand completed and ready for base coat 















Thunderbird time


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Great looking bow. I need to stop opening your threads. Always costs me $$$$$. Lol


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

moog5050 said:


> Great looking bow. I need to stop opening your threads. Always costs me $$$$$. Lol


Na your good  

Base coat finish 

This is wet 

This bow will have a satin finish when done


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Damn does that look good! Great looking kit Joe.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

fieldnfeathers said:


> Damn does that look good! Great looking kit Joe.


Thank you 

But really thank Kegan


----------



## Reload0 (Feb 14, 2018)

Very pretty


----------



## Modad2010 (Jan 9, 2018)

JP, the tracking # for my bow says it arrived at the local post office today. I really don't think it's gonna look as sexy as that bow, but we'll see.:wink: That really is a beautiful bow!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Modad2010 said:


> JP, the tracking # for my bow says it arrived at the local post office today. I really don't think it's gonna look as sexy as that bow, but we'll see.:wink: That really is a beautiful bow!


 congrats and happy shooting


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Got this one pic from Kegan tonight after the 12 coat !!!!!

Still a bit shiney and the fluorescent lights I’m sure don’t do it justice 

Tomorrow we will get daylight pics


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Wow, fantastic Kegan. You have came a long way. That may be enough to make me a longbow shooter........


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, these are sweet bows.

In a 56” package, 54” nock to nock, there is literally no bow out there that is this short that shoots as sweet and smooth as the Native. 

Here is a little how to Camo bow project I did, and used the Native as the subject bow. I shoot with Kegan occasionally here in Western PA, and i bought his bow off him for this project. These things are physics defying badass little longbows. 

Joe - can’t wait for your review video. Good call on the micarta 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_svnDhsA24I


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> Oh yeah, these are sweet bows.
> 
> In a 56” package, 54” nock to nock, there is literally no bow out there that is this short that shoots as sweet and smooth as the Native.
> 
> ...


Hey Matt 

I love that video 

I think it’s the same one you spray paint my Tempest on


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

One heck of a nice looking bow you got coming Joe, very impressed, if it shoots anywhere near how it looks, it's a masterpiece, Congrat's to you, and Keagen , Great job


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like a high quality finish.
Very nice.


----------



## redtrain14 (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow! Great looking bow. Can’t wait to see it shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Kegan and I thank you all  

All right guys drum roll please ............



The finish is dry but it needs to sit a week till it is fully cured before he will string it and than it’s off to me for a video etc

I love the satin finish 

Thunderbird finishes are known to be top of the line 

Here is the bow pictured with Rod Jenkins new Native 

Rods is IPE

Weights 

Oak (standard) is 1# 4oz
IPE 1# 9oz 
Micarta 2# .4oz 

So there is a noticeable weight difference from standard to micarta 









Here is Tom Sloniger admiring it today when he stopped in to Kegans for a visit 

Tom won the Eagle Eye at Denton last year 





So these are the last pics I beleieve till the bow gets here next week 

Thank you all for you posts and a special thanks to my friend Kegan McCabe of Omega Bows for really going the extra mile


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Congrats Joe and Kegan, those are a couple of good looking bows! 

It was great to follow along and see this complete wip from start to finish. I personally enjoyed it! ..and anxiously wait for your video review. Thanks 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

That looks great, some real curve in those limbs.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thx Stub 

Kegan and I both appreciate the kind words


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

For those looking for a more cost efficient alternative to micarta in these little bows the IPE is the ticket 

It’s not as heavy as the micarta but heavier than our traditional woods 

I had to ask Kegan what it was and apparently it’s used in a lot of deck and outdoor applications 

Here is a definition I found on line 

Ipe is a hardwood from Brazilian rainforests that has received lots of attention in the past couple of decades. Why? For one thing, it's as hard—or harder—than nails (it's been known to bend nails). Ipe is so dense that it often needs to be pre-drilled before pieces are connected. Some compare its strength to that of steel.

Similar in appearance to mahogany, ipe is also popular for its durability and beauty as a warm, rich, hardwood.


It's a smart choice that is becoming more popular in outdoor applications such as decking and patio furniture. Bought from a reliable source, ipe is often FSC certified, which makes it an environmental choice for your outdoor living space.

Other attributes of ipe wood include:

It can last more than 25 years outdoors
Eco-friendly; 100 percent natural wood
Mold, fire, weather, and pest-resistant
Resists surface scratches
Three times harder than cedar
One of the densest hardwoods, it sinks in water
It has the same fire rating as steel and concrete, making it a more fire-resistant choice than softwoods
Has high concentrations of tannic acid, which makes it resistant to rot, insects, and fungi. Because of this, stainless fasteners are recommended
The terms ipe lumber or ipe wood are often clustered with other tropical hardwoods that share similar characteristics, especially for outdoor furniture. These woods include teak and shorea
Quite simply, Brazilian ipe looks good just about anywhere outdoors
Is There an Ipe Tree?
Ipe refers to not one, but seven different tree species within the genus Tabebuia, all of which are native to Central and South America. Also known as trumpet trees, ipes can reach more than 100 feet high and up to 50 feet wide (at the top, with branches and leaves), and are supported by narrow trunks that are 2 to 4 feet in diameter.


Tabebuias can be deciduous, evergreen, and semievergreen, and some drop their leaves before producing spectacular clusters of flowers in colors that include white, golden yellow, lavender, bright pink, and red.

Handroanthus impetiginosus is the species of another tree that is also considered an ipe, or Brazilwood. Also known as pink ipê, pink lapacho, or pink trumpet tree, this species is a native Bignoniaceae tree and can be found in Mexico, Argentina, Bolivia, Trinidad, and Tobago. Lapacho is the national tree of Paraguay.

A video on IPE Wood


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Alright, I put in a order for a Ipe one. Ipe sounds cool as hell and I like the look & color.

Also, I figure once that video comes out. Will just be that much more longer of a line lol 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stub said:


> Alright, I put in a order for a Ipe one. Ipe sounds cool as hell and I like the look & color.
> 
> Also, I figure once that video comes out. Will just be that much more longer of a line lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Congrats Stub 

I think IPE is a great way to go and the Brown is very rich looking 

Anxious to get my hands on mine 

It should mail out this coming week


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Stub said:


> Alright, I put in a order for a Ipe one. Ipe sounds cool as hell and I like the look & color.
> 
> Also, I figure once that video comes out. Will just be that much more longer of a line lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Congrats Stub.....Thinking next one will be ipe too....


----------

